# Bypassing the DAC on an Android phone



## sai76 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi all.

I am looking for a way to improve the sound coming out of my smartphone when connected to my Outlaw Model 975 pre/pro. Right now I just use the 3.5mm jack to L/R inputs. It sounds ok but I'd like to try the DAC on my Outlaw and determine which sounds better, the Outlaw's DAC or the DAC in my phone. 

How could I connect my phone to the Outlaw pre/pro to take advantage of its DAC and bypass the phone's DAC?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Depending on the phone you may be able to use a dock that would use the USB output. does the outlaw not have a USB input for use with players.


----------



## sai76 (Jul 22, 2014)

I like the idea, but the Outlaw doesn't have a USB port to take advantage of it.


----------



## sai76 (Jul 22, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Depending on the phone you may be able to use a dock that would use the USB output. does the outlaw not have a USB input for use with players.


Your response got me thinking, and I checked Outlaw's website for a dock and all they had was a bluetooth adapter. However, the audio out on this is also a 3.5mm jack so I'm back to square one. 

That got me thinking about a yamaha bluetooth adapter I own, but haven't used since I sold my Yamaha AVR and got the Outlaw. It has a digital coaxial connection, so the connection to the Outlaw will now be digital. I think this is the digital connection I was looking for from my phone to the Outlaw! I'm excited to try this when I get home. Thanks for your comment that pushed me in the right direction!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Look at your phone specs for the aptX or apt-X audio codec. Both the smartphone and the receiver must have this codec for it to be active. The aptX codec givea "near lossless" audio performance. Without it, the Bluetooth performance will use lossy compression that will probably be worse than from your output jack.


----------



## sai76 (Jul 22, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> Look at your phone specs for the aptX or apt-X audio codec. Both the smartphone and the receiver must have this codec for it to be active. The aptX codec givea "near lossless" audio performance. Without it, the Bluetooth performance will use lossy compression that will probably be worse than from your output jack.


Excellent advice. Thanks. After a quick online search I verified both the Bluetooth adapter and phone are aptX compatible.


----------



## sai76 (Jul 22, 2014)

First impressions are that this sounds much better than through the 3.5mm jack. That's good enough for me to keep using the Outlaw's DAC as opposed to the phone's. Thanks for everyone's help


----------

